# Honeybee Portrait



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

I am always amazed with your work!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing picture nice lens.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A face only a beekeeper or an entimologist couild love. I bet if you printed some of your photos and put them on buttons people would buy them.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Very very very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 



BiG T said:


> Amazing picture nice lens.


It takes a lot more than just a certain piece of gear to take a shot like that one. Try it sometime...


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

Very good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

I changed the image at Flickr and there is no option for me to edit this post. Once I reprocess the image I'll create a newq thread for it.


----------

